# 2010



## Ghost-Boy (15. Juli 2009)

Kuck mal

http://spoiledgoods.pinkbike.com/album/2010-Norco-Product-Launch/

Ich find ja mal das neu DH richtig geil.


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Juli 2009)

Hey everybody

Bin gerade an derselben Norco 2010-Präsentation in Vancouver, wo das 
hübsche Kameradbild auf Pinkbike entstanden ist. Mehr Infos zu Norco
2010 werden wir hier fortlaufend aufschalten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (18. Juli 2009)

Aktuelle Infos zu Norco 2010 findet Ihr hier:

Pinkbike - Norco Vixa/Phena 2010
Pinkbike - Norco Empire 2010
Pinkbike - Norco Urban Ride 2010
Pinkbike - Norco Team DH 2010
Pinkbike - Norco Shore Riding 2010
Pinkbike - Norco 2010 Launch in Vancouver
Indian Summer

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## hellidarold (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
2010 schon wieder alles neu bei den Big Bikes ?
Was wurde gegenüber 2009 verbessert ?
Fahre ein ´09er A-Line und bin echt happy mit dem Teil, nur schade, das es nach einer Saison schon wieder zum alten Eisen gehört bei den jährlichen Neuentwicklungen von Norco !
Abgesehen davon find ich die 2010er echt gelungen.


----------



## m(a)tb (3. August 2009)

weiß man was über die Preise?
(der dh Modelle)


----------



## Indian Summer (4. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Wie die meisten anderen Hersteller muss auch Norco Modellpflege betreiben und
die Rahmen ständig weiter entwickeln. Dies hat grundsätzlich weniger
damit zu tun, dass ein aktueller Jahrgang nicht gut funktionieren würde, aber der
Markt und somit der Kunde schreit ständig nach Änderungen. Wir haben das sehr
anschaulich mit Orange MTB erlebt, die nicht jedes Jahr das Rad neu erfinden. Wieviele
Male mussten wir uns teilweise entrüstete Kommentare von Händlern und Kunden
anhören, Orange zeige keinerlei Innovation und produziere veraltete Rahmen...

Dass Norco die DH/Shore-Linie weiter entwickelt hat, hat aber auch damit
zu tun, dass viele die letztjährigen "Hängebauchrahmen" als übertrieben geschwungen 
empfanden. Zudem spielt auch die Geschichte mit der Rückrufaktion mit eine Rolle.

Also hellidarold, Du bist happy mit Deinem A-Line! Was sollen die neuen Modelle
daran ändern? Geniesse Dein Bike und freue Dich gleichzeitig daran, dass Du ein
tolles Bike eines innovativen kanadischen Herstellers fährst!

Und was die Preise 2010 anbelangt, m(a)tb, werden wir diese wohl gegen Ende
August veröffentlichen, da wir in den letzten Wochen bereits erste Preisveränderungen
gegenüber den ersten provisorischen Preislisten aus Kanada erhalten haben. 
Die Hersteller in Taiwan scheinen die geringeren Stückzahlen mit höheren
Preisen ausgleichen zu wollen. Auch Norco wird hier offenbar nicht verschont.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## LaKoS (17. August 2009)

Kann man die Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln kaufen? Also als Framekit oder so....???


Gruß Ric


----------



## LaKoS (26. Februar 2010)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Kann man die Rahmen eigentlich auch einzeln kaufen? Also als Framekit oder so....???
> 
> 
> Gruß Ric




Falls es jemanden interessiert...in Deutschland kann man nur den Team DH Rahmen als Kit kaufen...UVP 1699!


----------

